# One thing



## blademan (May 8, 2005)

What would be the one thing you would tell a newb to help him out before he shot his first field round?


----------



## kavo 71 (May 9, 2009)

I will pass along what I was told at my first field shoot. "Just have fun!" :darkbeer:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Set your sight


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Don't take it too seriously. Have fun, just shoot your shots the best you can and let the cards fall where they may. Ask questions if you are uncertain about shooting positions, number of arrows at each. The sun will come up tomorrow and it will be another day...


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

shoot to learn, not for score.

too many people that havent shot the game are hung up on the scoring aspect of it. just go out there with an open mind and shoot to gain experience. scores will come as you learn the game.

first time out....... 
you didnt pound out a 300 60x game the first time you shot indoors did you?
you didnt shoot a clean 3d round did you?

just go for the fun and learning part of the game


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Set your sight


 That never stops...  :doh: :wink:

As many have said.. go to have fun.. it's a bit overwhelming the first time out on a field course. There are many different target presentations and 'rules' that you need to learn.. don't worry about your score, focus on learning the ropes of Field Archery and your game will improve the more you shoot.. enjoy, have fun and keep a positive attitude, or your head will beat ya.  :nod: :darkbeer:


----------



## WrongdayJ (May 22, 2008)

You have to enjoy the act of shooting your bow, and it really helps to enjoy the company of those you are shooting with. And that means that they also should enjoy your company as well. Someone who is obsessing about their form and fussing over scores and how bad their last shot was are not fun people to shoot with. Nor are people who nit-pick about every single nuance of each rule in the NFAA handbook. If you aren't at an official shoot, then officially shoot to have fun. 

I honestly believe that Field is the best game going. . .and as long as there are people like us who carry the torch and keep this thing alive by shooting because they love the game and they love the sport of Archery and they enjoy the company of others who feel the same- well then Field will stay alive and kicking for a long, long time.

Enjoy!!


----------



## Indianbullet (Jan 18, 2003)

WrongdayJ said:


> You have to enjoy the act of shooting your bow, and it really helps to enjoy the company of those you are shooting with. And that means that they also should enjoy your company as well. Someone who is obsessing about their form and fussing over scores and how bad their last shot was are not fun people to shoot with. Nor are people who nit-pick about every single nuance of each rule in the NFAA handbook. If you aren't at an official shoot, then officially shoot to have fun.
> 
> I honestly believe that Field is the best game going. . .and as long as there are people like us who carry the torch and keep this thing alive by shooting because they love the game and they love the sport of Archery and they enjoy the company of others who feel the same- well then Field will stay alive and kicking for a long, long time.
> 
> Enjoy!!



Well Said :darkbeer:


----------



## Slim37KS (Feb 18, 2009)

Like has already been said shoot and have fun and dont worry about the score. My first time out my score was a whopping 177 I think, but what I took away from that experience was way more valuable then numbers on a score card and Ive been hooked ever since.


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

*K*eep *I*t *S*imple *S*tupid.. :wink:


----------



## rsw (May 22, 2002)

Elementary, but you will have more fun in field archery if you learn the rules right away. Some are a little confusing, but not knowing them will cost a lot of points. Unfortunately, sometimes it seems like field archery was set up to trick the shooter rather than make it a straight forward game.

Regardless, one will have a lot of fun and it can become addictive.


----------



## Pantera07 (Dec 6, 2006)

IGluIt4U said:


> That never stops...  :doh: :wink:
> 
> As many have said.. go to have fun.. it's a bit overwhelming the first time out on a field course. There are many different target presentations and 'rules' that you need to learn.. don't worry about your score, focus on learning the ropes of Field Archery and your game will improve the more you shoot.. enjoy, have fun and keep a positive attitude, or your head will beat ya.  :nod: :darkbeer:


Put an arrow on the string.... I mean I have never made that mistake but I have heard of it being done......


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Find a group of guys that look like they're having fun and know what they're doing and ask to join them...or ask the guy taking registration for some help finding a group for a newbie...

You occasionally find a field archer that takes themselves to seriously, but it is kind of rare...if you find a group of guys that look like they're having a good time, odds are they're going to do a good job showing you the ropes, teaching you the rules (or at least the basics), and making sure you have a good time as well...

If you happen to be in NC, come on out, you're welcome in my group anytime...


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*So true*



WrongdayJ said:


> You have to enjoy the act of shooting your bow, and it really helps to enjoy the company of those you are shooting with. And that means that they also should enjoy your company as well. Someone who is obsessing about their form and fussing over scores and how bad their last shot was are not fun people to shoot with. Nor are people who nit-pick about every single nuance of each rule in the NFAA handbook. If you aren't at an official shoot, then officially shoot to have fun.
> 
> I honestly believe that Field is the best game going. . .and as long as there are people like us who carry the torch and keep this thing alive by shooting because they love the game and they love the sport of Archery and they enjoy the company of others who feel the same- well then Field will stay alive and kicking for a long, long time.
> 
> Enjoy!!


Having a great group to shoot with who are out to have fun as well as better their shooting is the way to go. I haven't met a field archer yet who wasn't willing to answer my questions and "keep me straight" when I get confused on the rules (I'm shooting which target?) Most importantly HAVE FUN!


----------



## STUDENT-ARCHER (Jun 26, 2009)

be very sure of your sight marks, a hastily made sight tape will hurt ... practice the bunny.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Just remember the first couple of times out you are competing against NO ONE!!!!

It's you vs. you. Focus on each shot and try to make each shot the best you can shoot. Once you get some rounds under your belt you can begin to start comparing scores to others.

I am a naturally competitive person but I had a few rounds shot before I really started to focus on what others were shooting.

Set goals for yourself but be humble. No need to reach for the stars when you have a hard time getting to the peanut butter on the top shelf.:wink:


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

You only shoot the 80yd shot twice in a full round, but you shoot the bunny 8 times! Focus on the shorter distances if you want a good score....


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Don't let 2 shots all day at 80 yards or 2 shots all day at 70 yards intimidate you!
You have 110 "easier shots" anyways. Take your "4" or sometimes "3" on those and move on. VERY FEW will nail a 5 on those two shots anyways, and it is, afterall a BIG TARGET...and MARKED DISTANCE.

Beats tossing arrows into the trees all day on an UNMARKED novelty 3-D target set out at 100 yards or more????....and then laughing about the crashing sounds, and numerous LOST $12 arrows, hahaha.

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

blademan said:


> What would be the one thing you would tell a newb to help him out before he shot his first field round?


Stop... look... listen.


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

With archery, it's a lot like golf. Golf focuses on the driver, but you score with the short clubs from 100 yards in. Archery plays the same game, on a different scale.

I threw these together for a guy that I was showing the field ropes to a while back. It's interesting to consider when people focus on the long shots, and to a point, the extremely short shots. When in fact combined on a single round those shots only account for 30 points. The meat of your scores is in the 30-45 range, and then again at 60 to 65. 

Now the hunter round, it's just something designed by a crazy person. :der:

I hope these are accurate, I threw them together in a few minutes but never really went back to check them.. :embara:


----------



## NCMikey (Nov 21, 2008)

I'd tell them what the great jarliker told me.lol Just him the middle of the target and it will all be good.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

JawsDad said:


> With archery, it's a lot like golf. Golf focuses on the driver, but you score with the short clubs from 100 yards in. Archery plays the same game, on a different scale.
> 
> I threw these together for a guy that I was showing the field ropes to a while back. It's interesting to consider when people focus on the long shots, and to a point, the extremely short shots. When in fact combined on a single round those shots only account for 30 points. The meat of your scores is in the 30-45 range, and then again at 60 to 65.
> 
> ...


Not sure about the Hunter, but you have 1 arrow mis-placed in the Field. There should be 5 arrows at 50 yards vs. 4 and 4 arrows at 65 vs. 5. :shade:


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Not sure about the Hunter, but you have 1 arrow mis-placed in the Field. There should be 5 arrows at 50 yards vs. 4 and 4 arrows at 65 vs. 5. :shade:



:doh: I think I inlucded the 15th target for the round. I really should not do these things while I talk on the phone.. I used the NFAA distance and target size grid and it's got the extra entries..


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

Actually, I guess I mis-entered the 80 WU.


----------



## blademan (May 8, 2005)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the replies. Those charts are cool. I think I might have to try field!


----------

